# Transfer paper, Carrier Sheet Alignment help



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I was curious on how everyone lines up their opaque transfers, such as lettering, or images that are seperated(not just 1 solid image). I was able to print and cut fine, but when I went to peal them so I can put them on the shirt, I ran into the problem with alignment issues. I tried purchasing several types of carrier paper, but none of them work for the different types of opaque papers. I tried R-Tape, TTD, Magic Mask, and some other brand, but they didn't work too well. The R-Tape worked the best, but still not that great. I had to constantly use a scribe to get each peice started which was very time consuming for some of the designs. By the way, I've tried the carrier sheets with almost every opaque paper sold from the major distributors and I've had the same lousy results :-(

If anyone has any ideas on how to lift the opaque pieces from the bottom layer, I'd appreciate it. Or if you know of a carrier sheet that works, I'd love to know.

Thanks!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Try Stretchprint mask - more aggressive/sticky. I'm assuming your issue was that the mask was not picking up the design? Also - be sure that you are using a squeegee or cold laminator to adhere the mask to the weeded transfer paper.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Josh,

That is correct. The mask was not lifting the design. I had to use a scribe or twizzers to start the lift, then put the mask back over the design and squeegee it again. Then when I pulled up, sometimes the design would lift and then I would have to continue to lift the design with the scribe. It's an awful process so I figured there must be a better way.

I've tried Unimask from Coastal, R-Tape high Tack from Specialty Graphics, and TTD/Magic Mask from Imprintables, all with horrible results for my application. These might work better for decal/sign vinyls or as a backing, but not for simply applying after the cut and transfering(at least not for lifting from opaque paper).

Is the Stretchprint mask the stickiest of the CAD-COLOR masks?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah tha Stretchprint is the stickiest. 

Most of the masks are designed for rolls of solvent printable apparel material or in R-tapes scenario sign vinyl. I don't know that there is a mask designed specifically for dark inkjet or laser paper, but the Stretchprint mask would be the best shot.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

What brand of opaque paper are you using? Was your Unimask clear or tan? For instance I purchased a roll of R tape and it worked great for papers that had backing with a waxpaper type feel to it..but for those with dull feel...wouldn't "grab" the smallest letter. I'm cheap..so I'm going to try clear Unimask today.with Jet Opaque II..and if that doesn't work..I'll try the brand Josh sugguested


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

The paper I used was Jet Dark. Here's some others that don't work with 4075 R-tape, TTD Mask, and Unimask...
-Easyweed
-Jet Dark
-JPSS
-Coastals Inkjet Darks
-Inkjet Opaque
-IW Inkjet Darks

The R-Tape worked the best, but needs help getting the images off the backing before lifting. The other carriers didn't work at all for lifting.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Did you get the stretch print? I'm in desperate need of a tape for Jet Opaque II...R tape..FAIL....Uni Mask clear..FAIL....


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Stretchprint mask is about 30% more aggressive than the TTD mask - it should work for you, but you'll have to test it to be sure - just request a sample.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok....you"ll be hearing from me tomorrow...lol...


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds good to me too. I'll request a sample also! I'd love to see if it'll help me with my opaque sheets. 

Josh, do you guys sell it at imprintables?..I couldn't find it on the website.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Joseph, did you recieve your samples? Samples of their opaque paper arrived..but I'm still waiting for the stretch print. I guess they ship it separately. If you've gotten yours..how did it work out?


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

I still have my same paper, but just waiting for the stretch print sample to arrive. As soon as it does, I'll let you know how it works out.


----------

